
DraftKings raises $150M in new funding just in time for the NFL season - inputcoffee
https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/01/draftkings-raises-150m-in-new-funding-just-in-time-for-the-nfl-season/
======
jpeg_hero
Investment in the face of trouble. Legal situation solvable, much more
worrisome is fish vs shark dynamic.

New money (casual fish) is drying up as they push down the adoption curve,
long term, there are only a limited number of hedge fund types that want to
devote themselves to this.

